# Price For A Rockwell 10 X 36 Lathe?



## BGHansen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll cut to the chase.  I have a Rockwell 10 x 36 lathe taking up space and am going to list it on CL.  I'd list it here but don't have the authorization to list in the ads.  I am an Active Member and have donated to the site twice through PayPal in the last year.  Not complaining since I'll probably get better coverage through CL anyhow.  Background aside, what do you think the asking price should be for this lathe?

It is a variable speed single phase 110V.  Has a taper attachment, 4C collets, 3 jaw, 4 jaw, live center, face plate, rocker tool post tooling, some BXA QCTP tooling, etc.  The only issue with the lathe is one of the screws on the 4-jaw has cracked so instead of a square hole it has a "U" shaped hole.  I replaced all of the badging including the QCGB label around 30 years ago.  I covered it with a piece of 1/8" plastic to keep it safe; plastic is scratched but the label is still perfect.

I was thinking around $750?  Seem reasonable?

Thanks, Bruce


----------



## Kevinb71 (Dec 31, 2015)

I guess I don't know the market difference between Michigan and South Dakota, but I just sold a Logan 10 x 24 that didn't have as many accessories for $1300. It sold in about two hours. That said there's not many machines for sale around here, but it seems to me yours should be worth more. You can always come down if it doesn't sell.


----------



## great white (Dec 31, 2015)

It's so dependent on your location and local market.

Here in Nova Scotia, I paid 1000 bucks for an old Atlas TH42 and was lucky to get it. When I was in Newfoundland, you just couldn't find a lathe to save your life unless you imported it.

That lathe would go for an easy 1000-1500 here and wouldn't last much more than 30 mins or until the first guy got there with cash in hand. At 750, I'd be walking out the door as soon as I saw the ad with truck keys and cash in hand.

Here's what 700 bucks gets you around these parts:




That's from a local ad that just popped up, it's an 8x24 and it will probably be gone by tomorrow. It's a nice old conversation piece and probably works, but not really practical for a home shop. It's that sort of thing or 5 grand for something large from a used retailer.

This is what 4500 gets you here:




listed as an 18x40. Nice heavy sucker, but $4500 is well beyond what most hobbiests are looking for in a "grundgy" used lathe.

I would suggest you cruise your local classifieds or used tool dealers (if any are around you) to get an idea of your market.


----------



## AaronD (Dec 31, 2015)

For reference, if you were to part it out just the taper attachment would bring $400-$500. 

I suggest listing it at $1800 for starters. With all the tooling you have it will likely sell fast.

Pictures are likely a bit deceiving...any rust? Or is that dust all over? Give it a good wipedown with kerosene or ATF on a towel. Oil all bare surfaces and that thing will shine like new and sell faster as a result.
Good luck!


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, I'll bump up the price before it goes on CL.  There is some light rust on the chucks and face plate.  They do clean up with LPS 1 and a rag.  I'll get it cleaned up before listing it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce, if you are an active member and have donated twice within the past year, you should have no problems posting items for sale within the guidelines if you want to.  Perhaps ask one of the moderators for assistance.  I have also donated twice in the past year via PayPal and received no recognition, but that is not why I donate.  Might be a technical glitch with the site.  I am able to post ads.


----------



## great white (Jan 1, 2016)

They had to fix "permissions" or something like that last week.

Send an admin a note and they'll prob fix it as soon as able. The guys running the site are pretty good that way.

Happy new years!


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 3, 2016)

The donation software is an add-on, that isn't or won't integrate with PayPal.  So for the entire year, Nelson had to check the sites PayPal account periodically and manually make the donor a member of the Supporter Group.  However, as a practical matter if you are already an Active Member, you should have access to everything on the site except for those areas restricted to Moderators or Admins.  So the "Upgrade" is a bit misleading.  What you get is the Supporter bar under your avatar and the knowledge that you are helping keep the site open.  Nelson has been working this past week on several add-ons that haven't been working properly.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 3, 2016)

Robert,

Thanks!  I wan't too worried about it.  I'm in no rush to sell the Rockwell lathe, but it and an Atlas 7B shaper will be up for sale by next summer.  Combination of use vs. space consideration!

Bruce


----------



## astjp2 (Jan 3, 2016)

Dick Treimstra would buy your lathe, he is the Delta Rockwell guy that most people go to for info and parts.  Tim


----------



## gwarner (Jan 6, 2016)

I have two of these exact lathes and stands and love them. I went with the AXA holders because I assumed the BXA would not fit well.
Have you ran into any issues with that size holder and it it more stable that an AXA.
I see you even have the same issue I do with that right hand corner of the table being a catch all for stuff.
I am jealous of all the accessories you got.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 6, 2016)

gwarner said:


> I have two of these exact lathes and stands and love them. I went with the AXA holders because I assumed the BXA would not fit well.
> Have you ran into any issues with that size holder and it it more stable that an AXA.
> I see you even have the same issue I do with that right hand corner of the table being a catch all for stuff.
> I am jealous of all the accessories you got.



I bought this piston-style BXA for my Clausing 5418 (12 x 24) originally but moved it to the Rockwell after buying a wedge-style BXA for the Clausing.  I didn't consider the AXA since I already had a fair number of BXA tool holders.  It's a bit large on the lathe but is very solid.  No problems parting or turning.  The tool holders are dropped about as low as they can go but work fine.  If I didn't already have the spare BXA I'd have gone with the AXA.

The Rockwell 10 x 36 is a very nice lathe, I know why you love yours!  I'm selling it to clear some shop space.  I have 5C collets on my Clausing and Grizzly G0709.  The Grizzly has a taper attachment too so the only thing I can do on the Rockwell that I can't on the other two lathes is cut a tapered 27 tpi thread. 

Bruce


----------



## neshkoro (Jan 8, 2016)

Where is Dick Treimstra located?
I have a Craftsman lathe that I have been trying to sell. It's in the "For Sale" section.

Bill


----------



## astjp2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Dick is in Michigan, 313-510-0682


----------



## MDSpencer (Feb 28, 2016)

astjp2 said:


> Dick is in Michigan, 313-510-0682


He is the person I bought my 10" from.


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Well I just did a 3160 mile road trip to pick up a 11" rockwell chucker lathe.  It was just the bed, spindle, reeve drive and cabinet built in 1943, It was in Bloomington IL.  I am going to use it as a parts lathe to get my reeve drive working and if I have any issues with my spindle.  It was listed for $200 on another forum, when I got there, he just gave it to me!  So I will be sending him something in trade.  This second lathe was made in 1943, my big rockwell is from 1957.  Driving that many miles is not a fun trip to do in 3 days and 5 hours.  Tim


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 24, 2019)

What is a "chucker" lathe?


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 24, 2019)

No carriage or QCGB, it just used a 6 position tail stock and either collets or a chuck for making screws and bolts


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 24, 2019)

Sounds a lot like a turret lathe.....yeah, it could easly have a handle operated collet, don't even stop the machine to load or unload parts.


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Yeah, same thing...sorry for the terminology confusion.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 25, 2019)

OK.  Thanks.


----------



## bill70j (Jun 25, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'll bump up the price before it goes on CL.  There is some light rust on the chucks and face plate.  They do clean up with LPS 1 and a rag.  I'll get it cleaned up before listing it.



Bruce, 

Agree your $750 was a tad(s) low.  FWIW here is a data point from the West Coast:

I bought my lathe a couple of years ago off CL for $675.  It'a an Atlas QC-42, whch is 10x24 with a QCGB.  It came with seized 3 and 4 jaw chucks, plus several Jacobs drill chucks, a lantern style TP with 7 holders, but not much else.  Quite filthy, but in very good shape.

HTH,  Bill


----------

